
Ask HN: Is Disqus Slowly Dying? - GoRudy
Disqus support is basically non-existent now and they&#x27;re rarely releasing new features... is Disqus dying a slow death post acquisition to Zeta Global?
======
DisqusHelp
Sorry if we missed your support ticket! Could you contact us through this page
([https://help.disqus.com/moderation/user-
reporting](https://help.disqus.com/moderation/user-reporting)), and drop
either your site shortname or user profile link in your case there and a reply
here, so that we can verify your identity and help you out?

To clarify, Direct Support is provided for select publishers running Disqus on
their website, and those services may be accessed here:
[https://disqus.com/support](https://disqus.com/support) For sites that are
not covered with Direct Support, we offer a variety of community resources and
support documentation at discussdisqus.disq.us and help.disqus.com

------
PaulHoule
I haven't seen Disqus in a long time but that might be because they are
collateral damage from my tracker/ad blocker.

Sorry, but the web doesn't need another outlet for Outbrain, Taboolah and
other scams.

------
gitgud
It's still ubiquitous on the Web, would be a shame if we lost all those
discussions

